# الايزو بروبانول



## phyyyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

السام عليكم ياهل المنتدى الكرام 
ارجو المساعدة هل السم التجارى لكحول * الايزو بروبانول هو ذلك الاسم ام لة اسم اخر 
وما هو الاسم الشائع لة فى شارع الجيش
وشكر على المساعدة
*


----------



## sniper1975 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ان شاء الله الاخوان من مصر يفيدوك بهذا الموضوع .............


----------



## mohammadelrayees (31 أكتوبر 2009)

نعم الاسم التجاري و العلمي لكحول الايزو بروبانول هو ذاك الاسم


----------



## صلاح الدين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسم التجاري 


ipa


----------



## mohammadelrayees (31 أكتوبر 2009)

انا اول مرة اعرف ان الايزو اسمة ipa اختصارا لي isopropanol
بس اسمة التجاري هو الصناعي


----------



## phyyyyy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم ويجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

اسمه ايزو



















h


----------



## حسام المصري ن (29 يوليو 2011)

b397ae5eb2f98a927cc2a68de97da8a2


----------

